# TTC with DOR



## TeacherJaimee

Hello everyone!

This is my first time posting anything about TTC, but I thought I would give it a try to hear from others in my situation. I am 35yo and currently on my first IVF cycle (that has just been canceled after only producing one egg). I have DOR, and am trying to stay positive. I would love to hear some success stories! :)


----------



## Wobbles

Hi

Welcome to BabyandBump <3

Pop over to our fertility boards under the TTC category where you will find peoples stories and support from our members x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! :)


----------



## Diane77

welcome!!


----------



## Peace7

Welcome, TeacherJaimee! Wishing you all the best on your journey!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum


----------

